# how long should you wait between ivf/icsi cycles?



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering how long people have been advised to leave between cycles? Our last clinic advises 6 months. This seems a long time to me, as egg quality will decline over time, but I know there's an argument about letting your ovaries recover as well. 

Any views?

Thanks!
PP


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello,

Its a while since i cycled but my clinic used to say 3 af's inbetween cycles, although if you were NHS funded it was 6 months not sure if you are self funding/private or NHS 

Sorry i cant be more helpful

Donna


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm with Leeds nhs & it's 2 periods before another cycle. I've just had a miscarriage & am allowed to start again after 2 periods x


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Donna and Ivfmamma. I'm private now (already had 3 NHS goes ...) so I can choose what's best, I think. Thanks again.


----------



## Baai (Jun 19, 2012)

Over here the standard is to leave just one AF cycle in between treatments. I felt my body needed to recover after my last attempt, so have now left three cycles in between.


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Baai!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

It really depends on the clinic. I've read papers that show no adverse effects from cycling continuously so the only need for a break is if you had cysts or something xx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Louise,
Thanks for replying. Actually I did have ovarian cysts - 4 of them on my last cycle. Do you know why that means you should take a break? Is it because the oestrogen from stimming will cause problematic endemestriosis? And do you know anything about how long the break should be? 
Thanks!
PPXX


----------

